# My 20$ Prop Challenge Entry



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

I missed the deadline! Anyways, total cost $17.21! I made twelve crosses in total.

Here's a link to the pictures:

20 Prop Challenge :: 100_5715.jpg picture by AustinsHaunt - Photobucket


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks good, man. I especially like the black rose in the center.


----------



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

There's seven of them


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Seven with one blow! Too bad you missed the deadline. They're gonna look great in your grave yard, anyway. Nice aging/antiquing job.


----------



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks Boo!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

austin those are really good.. I like them 
especially where you have the one cross, it looks like 2 eyes peering over it


----------



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

Never noticed that! Lol..


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice. I like the vines running over it.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Nice job Austin! I'm sorry you missed the deadline but you have some great crosses. My favorite is Henry T. Beaumont.*


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are some nice looking crosses. They would look great in an old cemetery.


----------



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Those look Awsome. great job!


----------

